# Herfin'



## DOZER

This past Wednesday at our cigar club meeting we had a rep from Altadis stop by and give out some free sticks. Sadly the member who set this up was home in bed sick as a dog. A good time was had by all. CL members in attendance were Yesenia, Jimmy Ray and yours truly. The rest of the group all work at the same prison as Jimmy and I. There were a few missing from our group namely Doogie who was on the road with his dream job. Our group now totals 20 herfers!


----------



## DOZER

A few more...


----------



## DOZER

Last two...


----------



## Smoke 'em All

Looks like a great hangout and a great time.


----------



## Redbeard

heck yah man, looks like an awsome time...im jealous we cant get a big herf like that here in ohio...how where those cigars from altadis??


----------



## DOZER

redbeard said:


> heck yah man, looks like an awsome time...im jealous we cant get a big herf like that here in ohio...how where those cigars from altadis??


I haven't smoked mine yet. Letting them sit for a while.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Great looking place, looks like a great time was had thanks for sharing.


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

Very nice pics...looks like a great time was had by all. Thanks for sharing. 8 )


----------



## tobacmon

Now this is a Herfin--great to see so many B & SOTL enjoying themselves--Great group of people there Dozer--What a night!

View attachment 10820


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G

nothing like a herf

who are the two cuties in the last photo?


----------



## Doogie

the one on the left is a prison psychologist and the right is the bar maid


----------



## Doogie

one of the few negatives to being a rep:mumbles: great pics Mike, wish i was there


----------



## sofaman

Looks like a great time!!!


----------



## happy1

Looks like a great time


----------



## big04deuce

Looks like an awesome time Dozer! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## amateurke

Awesome pics Mike!! There are worse things to spend your free time!! :biggrin:


----------



## smokem-cl

I have got to get down for one of these!! looks like a great time Dozer.


----------



## Paint

Mike looks like a great time and great company...


----------



## jitzy

very cool Mike looked like a great time


----------



## zion698

Looks like a great place to have a herf.


----------



## LkyLindy

Great pix-

Lots of familiar faces having a great time-Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cboor001

Looks great Dozer. Glad you guys had a blast.


----------



## DOZER

Doogie said:


> one of the few negatives to being a rep:mumbles: great pics Mike, wish i was there


Dont worry Jim we havent forgotten about you. Everybody was asking for you. I was the only one able to answer the question "Wheres Jim?".


----------



## DOZER

smokem said:


> I have got to get down for one of these!! looks like a great time Dozer.


Yesenia and I will be in Albany November 14th, 15th and are hoping to herf with you and Ryan (and anyone else wanting to come) one or both of those days.


----------



## eggwhites

that looks like a pretty solid herf to me!


----------



## Stogie

Dozer you just made me really want some tattoos. Great pics!


----------



## luckyfitz13

awesome herf!!!!


----------



## Doogie

DOZER said:


> Yesenia and I will be in Albany November 14th, 15th and are hoping to herf with you and Ryan (and anyone else wanting to come) one or both of those days.


3 events that week
Duke Bazzels Latham NY on 11/11
Cigar Masters Boston Mass 11/13
Gran prix Southburry CT 11/16
I'll try and make:biggrin:


----------



## DOZER

Doogie said:


> 3 events that week
> Duke Bazzels Latham NY on 11/11
> Cigar Masters Boston Mass 11/13
> Gran prix Southburry CT 11/16
> I'll try and make:biggrin:


Get me an addy and a time and we will try to make the one in CT on the 16th.


----------



## Humidor Minister

That looks like one hell of a great time was had by everyone. Thanks for the pics. Wish I could have joined you all.


----------



## DOZER

William Wyko said:


> That looks like one hell of a great time was had by everyone. Thanks for the pics. Wish I could have joined you all.


If you ever find yourself out here let me know. We'll show you a good time.


----------



## m69c44

Great Pics Mike.....Thanks


----------



## JoeyBear

Looks like it was a great time, brother!!!


----------



## mdj65

Wow, looks like everyone had a great time. Great pics too.


----------



## maduro4me-cl

Looks like a grat time. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## tx_tuff

Now thats a herfing good time right there!! I haven't seen y'all post any herfing pics lately so its good to see you are still at it!!!

But then again there are so many bombs pics I might have missed some LOL


----------



## baboruger

Nice Dozer, that is John Conroy from Altadis, he's in charge of the VIP program I am part of!


----------



## mhlatke

You New Yorkers certainly do it right! Great pics!


----------



## Chubno

Man, I need to make one of your Herfs. Truly looks like a great time!


----------



## karmaz00

very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## DBCcigar

Looks like a great time. Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Jimmy Ray

We had a great time. Doogie I miss you man.


----------



## jam

That looks like a good time


----------



## Doogie

Jimmy Ray said:


> We had a great time. Doogie I miss you man.


sometimes it sucks being a road warrior


----------



## AMICE

Please let me know when you guys are having another event, im in westchester


----------



## Don Francisco

Dang! Yesenia was there! I wish I was invited.


----------



## Wm2SLC-cl

That is John from Altadis and he is awesome... I got invited to his VIP HERF in Vegas during the Big Smoke weekend and he had a similar lineup. He also had Jose Seijas signature series... Jose was actually at that HERF. There was also Stinky of Stinkycigar.com was there with plenty of his ashtrays. 

Looks like you have a good group, I had my first here in SL,UT and it went pretty well, I put some pics up as well.


----------

